# National Concert Hall seating



## sinbadsailor (6 Nov 2007)

Thinking of going to see something there in the new year, but as I have not been there before I was wondering where the best seats in the house are?

Back balcony, side balconies, ground? Any help appreciated.


----------



## cinders (6 Nov 2007)

if you check out their website www.nch.ie, you can view the seating plans when you select a performance & then select 'Book Now'.  

Can't really advise on which are the best seats, personally, I like the seats in the middle of the 'yellow' balcony (that's upstairs at the back of the auditorium facing the stage, not behind the stage), but might not be good if you're afraid of heights!!.  Think it really depends on what you are going to see / hear though & what you want to pay for the pleasure.


----------



## Hoagy (6 Nov 2007)

If you're small like Mrs Hoagy then avoid the centre of the stalls, the rake isn't great and you'd be better off towards the end of a row.
I find orchestral sound very boomy upstairs.


----------



## msmyth (6 Nov 2007)

As someone who used to work there, I agree with cinders- it depends on what you're going to see. If it's something visual(e.g. opera or ballet) don't go for the side balconies (red and green) as you'll only get to see half of what is going on. If you're going to see an orchestra, the choir is best as you get to see exactly what's going on with the conductor. Generally my preference would be for the yellow balcony, somewhere in the middle of an aisle- though just like cinders said if you've a problem with heights stay away from the front row- lost count of the amount of people who had panic attacks from sitting there!


----------



## sinbadsailor (6 Nov 2007)

It will be the Big Band show next year I hope. So maybe upstairs will do the trick then?


----------



## msmyth (6 Nov 2007)

yeah upstairs would be fine, the Big Band are always great fun everyone usually dances in the aisles! Enjoy!


----------

